# Breeding



## Little Birds (Mar 30, 2021)

Hello Faerybee! I‘d like to be clarified about what breeding is. I often confuse it with other things. I’m still trying to learn about budgies and their “ways”. Thank you!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Breeding is allowing two budgies to mate with the intention of them producing offspring.

Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities, and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility.

You indicated you “confuse breeding with other things”. Would you please explain with what specifically you are confusing it?*


----------



## Little Birds (Mar 30, 2021)

Thank you for the clarification! I was confusing it with aging. 

I have another question.
I have female and male budgies that I believe are about 5 months old. May you please clarify with me what age they are? I will try to send clear pictures of both of them.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, post the pictures in this thread. Clear closeups taken in natural light will be best.*


----------



## Little Birds (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Have either of your budgies gone through their first molt yet? 
How long ago did you get them?
Did they come from a pet store or from a breeder?*


----------



## Little Birds (Mar 30, 2021)

They came from a pet store. They have gone trough their molt. I got them January 23 this year.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Since you got them from a pet store, it is likely they were about 10-12 weeks old when you brought them home. 
At this point they would be about 9 months old.

Please make sure you do everything necessary to prevent breeding.*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*

*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*I recommend you remove the plastic dowel perch in the cage and replace it with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.

Pressure Sores

The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:
Essentials for a Great Cage
*


----------



## Little Birds (Mar 30, 2021)

Thank you! What age should they be to let them breed?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You should NOT allow these budgies to breed. You have neither the knowledge nor experience to breed budgies.
You need to spend your time learning about the best practices for budgie welfare and care at this time.
I strongly suggest you read all of the budgie articles and stickies throughout the forum.
Start with the ones I listed in my post above. *


----------



## Little Birds (Mar 30, 2021)

Ok. Thank you!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Budgies do not have to breed to have a happy life and it's really best for them if they are not allowed to breed. Just because it is biologically possible does not mean it should be allowed, there is a lot more to breeding any animal than you might realize and it takes a great deal of research, learning, planning and commitment and you should have a good deal of savings put aside in case medical attention is necessary.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

FaeryBee and Cody have given you great advice. Your budgies are adorable! Are you sure your male is really a male? Could you post more photos taken in natural light?


----------



## Little Birds (Mar 30, 2021)

Here it is @StarlingWings


----------



## Little Birds (Mar 30, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Since you got them from a pet store, it is likely they were about 10-12 weeks old when you brought them home.
> At this point they would be about 9 months old.
> 
> Please make sure you do everything necessary to prevent breeding.*
> ...


I have a question about the plastic. I have a plastic swing for them as well. Should I get rid of that too?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Personally, I prefer swings with wooden perches as most budgies love swings and spend a lot of time on them. I also suggest you have two swings in the cage. Having a swing for each budgie is best.
Each of my budgies have a particular swing they've chosen as their swing and all of them sleep on their swings at night rather than on perches . *


----------

